# Droid X 8mp Camera



## DennyCrane (Jul 18, 2010)

OK, it's still a phone camera, and it's very limited by it's tiny lens and short focal length... but all things considered, it's not that bad. There's quite a few modes like macro, portrait, sunset, landscape, and image stabilization and they really help get the most out of each shot. There's a nice movable focus point you touch and drag where you want... something nice for macros. Video is at 720p and again, for a phone camera, better than expected. Will it replace my Canon T1i? Not a chance. Will it be something I can use on many more occasions than I'd ever used a phone camera before? Absolutely.



















And here's a quick sample of the video. Make sure to select 720p.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL4KEaCIftY[/ame]


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 18, 2010)

OK, I'm impressed.


----------



## rallysman (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm glad I just place the order for one. BYE BYE iPhone, DIAF.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 18, 2010)

If you're going to get one, pay attention to what the different modes are doing to the white balance. The automatic mode tends to go a little cold. The sunset mode a little warm.

Here's another macro.


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 18, 2010)

The photos are impressive, but i'm more impressed with the video.


----------



## mellowGOLD (Jul 18, 2010)

Phone cameras are getting better all the time, heres some iPhone 4 photos shot using the 5mpx camera. not quite as good as the droid x, but I'm happy with it

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. heres one without pp


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 18, 2010)

its crazy how much they cram into phones these days, isnt it? nice shots


----------



## Dominantly (Jul 18, 2010)

Very impressed with that first shot and the video.

I have been hating my Iphone 3G lately, not sure it's worth it to waste my 2 year upgrade on a 3GS, and won't go near an Iphone 4....... Maybe I'll do the unthinkable an jump ship to the Droid.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a droid, but it's not the new new one.  It takes good pictures, too, but I don't know the specs on it.


----------



## ann (Jul 19, 2010)

what photography app are available for inphone processing?


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 19, 2010)

ann said:


> what photography app are available for inphone processing?


 
OMG there are so many! They even have a HDR program for iphone! It's free and there's paid versions too. But just go to app store and type "photography" and you'll see tons.

I've posted pic of iphone4 before but here's a small video I made a month ago, with the iMovie. It's pretty good program for $4.99 if you ask me!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFGALbIqKqI[/ame]


----------



## ann (Jul 19, 2010)

i understand about app for iphone, but how about this phone that is mentioned in the thread


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 19, 2010)

ann said:


> i understand about app for iphone, but how about this phone that is mentioned in the thread


 
ohhh...beats me, I thought they had their own app store? I don't know anyone w/ a droid but thought they used the Android OS? The OP might be able to tell you that. 



ann said:


> what photography app are available for *inphone* processing?



I read that as iPhone lol sorry


----------



## flyingember (Jul 19, 2010)

it's very noisy, has poor white balance, over sharpens as evident in the insect and blows out highlights.

oh, and I have an iphone 4 and I don't use it as my primary camera because I dislike the results.  I'm more likely to use it for video and my D300 for stills.


----------



## ann (Jul 19, 2010)

no problem, i should have left a space between the two words.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 19, 2010)

Who had the idiotic idea of trying to cram 8MP on a sensor that small? Oh right, the marketing department. Looks like that plan worked. More MP doesn't mean better camera. All those images are extremely noisy. They aren't terrible for a camera phone, but that many pixels on such a small sensor is a really bad idea. The iPhone 4 images appear much less noisy (at least with the shots posted here) and I can imagine there are far more photo apps available for it also.

I'm not saying it's a bad phone, or a bad camera in a phone, but it certainly doesn't look like something that's super amazing. It's not even on par with $100 point and shoots, from what I see here.

All in all, the best camera is the one you have with you, and if that's what you have with you, then so be it. But I really hope you bought it for features other than the camera, because what I see here isn't really all that impressive.


----------



## NateS (Jul 19, 2010)

Gaerek said:


> Who had the idiotic idea of trying to cram 8MP on a sensor that small? Oh right, the marketing department. Looks like that plan worked. More MP doesn't mean better camera. All those images are extremely noisy. They aren't terrible for a camera phone, but that many pixels on such a small sensor is a really bad idea. The iPhone 4 images appear much less noisy (at least with the shots posted here) and I can imagine there are far more photo apps available for it also.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a bad phone, or a bad camera in a phone, but it certainly doesn't look like something that's super amazing. It's not even on par with $100 point and shoots, from what I see here.
> 
> All in all, the best camera is the one you have with you, and if that's what you have with you, then so be it. But I really hope you bought it for features other than the camera, because what I see here isn't really all that impressive.



Thanks.  I was about to say the same.  More megapixels doesn't mean better images....especially on small sensor's.  Thought we all knew that.  The Iphone 4 images look to be much better with less noise, better contrast, better sharpness.  I'm impressed with the IPhone4's camera, but the droid pictures in here look about the same as my tilt 2 with more resolution (doesn't matter since you wouldn't probably wouldn't print images large that are that noisy anyway).


----------



## 4Nines (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow those pictures are impressive! There's some more cool shots here as well: Took my Droid X down to San Diego, CA. Impressed with camera!


----------

